# Headphones/headsets (1-2.5k)



## sanoob.tv (Dec 21, 2011)

*Headphones/headsets (3-3.5k)*

i changed my budget its now 3-3.5 k.
im looking at razer electra.
any one using those???
how about virtual surround,gamecom 777,
how much do they cost??


----------



## Sarath (Dec 21, 2011)

Sennheiser HD202


----------



## prabhu.wali (Dec 22, 2011)

^ +1 for hd 202s


----------



## sanoob.tv (Dec 23, 2011)

thnx
whts d rate for hd 202???
n how about plantronics series?anyone using those?


----------



## sukant (Dec 23, 2011)

Plantronics headset is more comfortable than HD-202 , HD-202 is well known for  everything other than comfort .
Unless you are ready to buy Plantronics gamecom-777 , i think you should stick to HD-202/HD-203 , i dont know what the differences is between 202 and 203 , but the trend is most people are opting for HD-203 ,moving from a basic headphone to a HD202 you will find a world of a difference that you will forget its uncomfortable . The headset aint heavy but clamping force is little tight and the cusps dont fit the ears properly most of time.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Dec 23, 2011)

What about gamecon 367 or 377,my preference is comfort


----------



## rajeevk (Dec 23, 2011)

sanoob.tv said:


> thnx
> whts d rate for hd 202???



+1 for Sennheiser HD202 Headphone. I think it will cost around Rs.1200-1500. Also, it is comfortable.

Ref.: Sennheiser Headphone Price List India


----------



## sanoob.tv (Dec 23, 2011)

any idea on 3d surround???
is there any 3d surround in my range??


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 29, 2012)

any one using gamecon 777,or razer electra,orca????


----------



## VVG (Jan 30, 2012)

ozone attack snow for 1.7k is also good budget gaming headset


----------



## sanoob.tv (Jan 31, 2012)

where can i buy gamecom 777 headset online???

Plantronics Gamecom 777 Surround Sound Gaming Headset . Buy Best Plantronics Gamecom 777 Surround Sound Gaming Headset at Lowest Price Online

is this site,trustworthy to buy from?


----------



## Faun (Jan 31, 2012)

Yes, site is trustworthy.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 1, 2012)

they sold out gamecom 777.
anyone knows similar website where i can purchase the same??


----------



## sukant (Feb 1, 2012)

try Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA , o nly purchased once from this site , had purchased a asus xonar dx wrth 4.9k , was pretty impressed with the service.
You can try contacting gadgetz also www.gadzetz.co.in i guess is their website. 
Mind you its a open ear headset if i am not mistaken and will leak sound outside.


----------



## sanoob.tv (Feb 1, 2012)

i know,but there is no closed ear headset similar to gamecom 777 rit?
why do some website say 5.1 surround,n some say 7.1 surround,
are they 2 diffrent models??

any similar headset to gamecom 777???
any other brand perhaps??
any one using this headset??in some reviews they say that it could break easily....


----------



## Ayuclack (Mar 11, 2012)

Tt eSPORTS Shock Gaming Headset


----------

